# Macap top burr removal



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Iv tried to remove the top burr of an Macap MXK with no problems......

Unscrewed the top burr from the main body took that off and then removed the three Allen screws holding the top burr in place but then the actual burr wont come away from the holder. This will make it impossible to change it when it finally comes to it

Does anyone know of something im missing???

Thank you


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking at the parts diagram, once you have removed the burr carrier and then undone the three screws the burr should be free. Is it a close fit in the carrier ? Is there coffee oil residue sticking the burr to the carrier ?

Try gently levering at the side of the burr to release it .


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi @El carajillo thats exactly what iv done, iv tried giving it a little twist, turn, knock ....

Tap and its not budging :/ im wondering if im missing anything at all but iv always found top burr removal is super easy ?????


----------

